# Teichsauger



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe vor, mir einen Teichsauger zuzulegen. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Dingern? :gruebel: Oder gibt es sogar einen Eigenbau.

Gruß Dieter :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

soweit ich weiß ist der einzige der halbwegs funzt der von oase. wichtig ist das du wenn, den pondovac 2 kauft. der ist wohl wesentlich besser als die erste version.
aba versprich dir keine wunderdinge........


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Auch der Pondovac ist ein schlappes Ding mit 20 oder 25 Litern Inhalt, das bei spätestens 1,80 Metern Rohrlänge die Grätsche macht. Richtig leistungsfähig ist der Schlamm-Muli von Sprick, der reisst aber ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste alles einschliesslich Kies aus dem Teich.

Wenn Du mich fragst: Ich habe noch nie verstanden, weshalb jemand seinen Teich fegen will - mit Ausnahme der Koi-Teich-Besitzer, wenn nichts, aber auch gar nichts ausser Kies im Becken ist. Schlammsauger saugen auch Libellenlarven und anderes Getier mit aus dem Teich. Klar, jeder erzählt, dass er alles brav wieder absammelt und in den Teich gibt. Ich schätze das sicher richtig ein, wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass davon 80% gelogen ist. Jetzt, im fortgeschrittenen Frühjahr, würde ich mir deshalb sowieso den Kauf eines Schlammsaugers nicht überlegen.

Bodenschlamm ist hilfreich, ein Übermass an Laub vermeidet man durch ein Netz, regelmässiges Stutzen der Pflanzen und einen Skimmer.

Alle Schlammsauger wühlen auch den Bodenschlamm auf. Darin sind überschüssige Nährstoffe locker gebunden und werden durch das Aufwühlen ins freie Wasser gespült. Also nicht wundern, wenn danach die Algen prächtig spriessen. Total falsch ist es, das abgesaugte Wasser wieder in den Teich zu geben (preist ein Anbieter als ökonomisch" an !). Es ist mit Nährstoffen überfrachtet. Abgesaugtes Wasser gehört als Dünger auf die Beete, das entnommene Wasser wird durch Frischwasser ersetzt. Den düngenden Effekt kann man nur vermeiden, wenn man einen weitgehenden Wasserwechsel mit der Reinigungsaktion verbindet, also deutlich mehr als 70 % des Teichwassers ersetzt.

Mich würde es wirklich einmal interessieren, aus welcher Motivation heraus man einen Schlammsauger kauft und nicht lieber ein paar Jahre früher die grosse Reinigungsaktion durchführt - dann aber richtig.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

den Schlamm-Muli kannte ich bisher noch nicht  8) 
muss aba sagen das ich mit Stefans meinung 100% konform bin.

lieber wenn zu sehr stört einen satz natürliche mikroorganismen zur bodenschlammreduzierung beigeben. aba dann hast du auch die nahrungskette wieder etwas durcheinander gewirbelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

hallo dieter,

kannst mal hier nachlesen - da haben wir schon einige worte dazu verloren:
http://62.134.146.142/teichforum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3114

ich habe mir mittlerweile auch eine pumpe ala teich muli gekauft - nur von einem anderen anbieter.

Hallo stefan,

nicht so voreilig mit deiner diskreminierung   
-- z.b. kann man so ein teil zum filterauspumpen, pflanzenfilter reinigen und auch zum teichwasser umpumpen nehmen ...... gibt bestimmt noch mehr verwendungszwecke die so einen kauf rechtfertigen.
da ich z.b. bei meiner filteranlage die volkommen in der erde versenkt ist nur einen bodenablauf mit erdversickerung habe und fast unmöglich mit abwasserrohr dorthinkommen kann verwende ich die pumpe primär dort. denn wenn ich den schlamm der erdversickerung zuführe ist die permanent dicht  :cry:  (hatten wir doch schon)
-- und zu guter letzt hat doch fast jeder in seinem teich so eine tote ecke wo es allen müll hinspült und die strömung nicht so gut ran kommt zum abtragen - da kann man dann bei bedarf halt auch mal kurz reinhalten - entfernt potentielle nährstoffträger bevor sie sich im teich auflösen   
------------
und zudem hat so eine pumpe wenn es nicht die basisversion ist eine einstellbare bypasslösung welche es zulässt die saugkraft stufenlos zu regeln - die saugrichtung per schalter umzukehren ist natürlich der weiterführende luxus     :razz: 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

Oh Mensch, Jürgen, jetzt weiss ich wieder nicht, ob das Scherz oder Ernst ist   . Na ja, ich tue einmal so, als sei es Dir ernst. Bis auf eine Ausnahme beschreibst Du die Funktionen einer Pumpe. - Ich habe doch nie gesagt, dass man sich keine Pumpe holen soll   ! Natürlich benötigt man so ein Teil für diverse Zwecke - aber eben keinen Schlammsauger.

Bleibt die Aufgabe, den Schmutz in der "Dreckecke" des Teiches aufzunehmen. OK, ist ein Argument - wenn man so eine Ecke im Teich hat. Aber auch das ist nicht der bestimmungsgemässe Verwendungszweck eines Schlammsaugers - und ich wette, dass Dieter deshalb auch nicht gepostet hat. Und ganz nebenbei: Fâllt bei Dir so viel Schmutz an, dass Du dafür den Pondovac nebst Kabelgedöns an den Teich schleppst und nicht den Kescher verwendest ?

Was ich immer noch suche, ist der Grund für die Verwendung des Schlammsaugers als Schlammsauger (Du weisst schon: Wie der Staubsauger beim Teppich; natürlich kann man auch den Staubsauger verwenden, die Asche aus dem Kamin zu holen, aber das ist nicht der originäre Verwendungszweck   ). Wow, das ist ja Existenzphilosophie    !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

hallo stefan,

gut gebrüllt löwe      :razz: 

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2004)

*Mein Sauger, mein Teich , mein Schlamm*

Hallo
da ich über Umwege zitiert wurde   
will ich mich noch mal dazu sülzen 
@Stefan
wenn ich schon keine Teppiche sauge 8) 
will ich wenigstens ab und zu meinen Teichgrund saugen 8) 
und weil ich letztens was darüber schrieb,
hab ich zu Ostern mal wieder
meinen Staubsauger missbraucht.

das Rückschlagventil war verdreckt ,also hab ich es weggelassen
jetzt funktioniert das ,bei mir folgendermaßen:
Einer meiner Söhne oder ein anderes rangniederes Familienmitglied
wird in die Funktion des Schalters am Staubsauger eingewiesen
und muss diesen auf vorher festgelegte Kommandos bedienen
AN /AUS   
das wird einige Male geübt!!!!!
(bei Nichteignung müssen andere Familienmitglieder herangezogen werden) 
Dann führe ich das Saugrohr (ca 1,8m und 3m Schlauch)
bis knapp über die zu saugende Stelle um dann kurz zu saugen.
Auf die Art hält sich die Menge angesaugten sauberen Wasser´s
in Grenzen.
Wenn der  Behälter voll ist schließt das Schwimmerventil laut hörbar
dann wird der Kugelhahn geöffnet und der Schlamm bzw. Schmutzwasser
läuft in den Garten ab. Das wiederhole ich so oft wie nötig bzw.
bis etwas Anderes meine Aufmerksamkeit fesselt.
Zur Saugkraft, die ist so ,dass Mulm ,Blätter usw. gut angesaugt werden.
Wenn ich nicht aufpasse wird auch Kies angesaugt oder __ Hornkraut verschwindet oder ich saug mich irgenwo fest.
Für meinen Zwecke reicht es !
Zum Sinn des Teichsaugens
Trotz Laubnetzes finden immer wieder Blätter( Weide am Ufer)
den Weg zum Grund
und an einigen Stellen im Teich sammelt sich verstärkt Mulm
und DEN hätte ich gern , ab und zu raus !
Speziel im Frühjahr wenn der Teich noch nicht so in Gang ist 
stört es mich manchmal..
Er funktioniert auch sicher so ...
aber mir macht's halt ohne Mulm mehr Spaß !

Übrigens den Kamin kann ich nach wie vor damit reinigen

Schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Danke für eure Beiträge.
Ich glaube das mit dem Sauger werde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Ich hab zwar in meinem Koiteich eine Stelle an der sich Mulm ablagert, aber das werde ich auch ohne Sauger in den Griff bekommen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

ich will mit Sicherheit niemandem seinen Schlammsauger ausreden (wenn denn das Wasser nicht zurück in den Teich geleitet wird). Ich weise nur darauf hin, dass ein Schlammsauger normalerweise nicht für den Verwendungszweck geeignet ist, den er vorgibt, abzudecken: Die Entfernung (nur) von Schlick und Mulm in grosser Menge und auf grosser Fläche.

Auch Du verwendest ja den Schlammsauger eher punktuell - was natürlich völlig in Ordnung ist. Mein Eindruck täuscht aber sicher nicht, dass die Budgets der Teichfreunde (oder das, was sie in ihren Teich investieren _wollen_) begrenzt ist. Und dann halte ich eine solche Investition für eher zweifelhaft.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin's Roland aus der Schweiz.   

Da mein Teich, wie Du vorausgesehen hast, nun auch ettliche Fadenalgen im Teich hatte, habe ich letzte Woche mit dem Schlammsauger-Set meiner Eltern meinen Teich gereinigt.  :twisted: 

Ich habe viele Fadenalgen aus dem Teich gefischt, aber das Wasser, welches durch ein Feinstsieb fliesst, leitete ich wieder in den Teich.

War das falsch?  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Roland,

Du entfernst _Fadenalgen _mit dem Schlammsauger ? Und das klappt   ?? Ich vermute, Dein Teich wäre leer, wenn das Wasser nicht zurückgeleitet worden wäre.

Wie sieht Dein Teich denn heute aus ? Nur Fadenalgen, aber kein Schlick am Boden ? Es ist halt so, dass sich überschüssige Nährstoffe im Bodenschlamm konzentrieren. Sie sind dort locker, aber lösbar gebunden. Wenn nun dieser Bodenschlamm durch Pumpe und Feinsieb durchgeknetet wird, werden die Nährstoffe wieder herausgelöst. Wenn Du dieses Wasser wieder in den Teich leitest, düngst Du ihn sehr intensiv.

Wenn Du aber _keinen _Bodenschlamm hast, sondern nur den Fadenalgen zu Leibe rücken wolltest (für mich immer noch eine eher ungewöhnliche Methode), kann das Wasser grundsätzlich auch wieder in den Teich zurückgeleitet werden. Da aber früher oder später reichlich Bodenschlamm entsteht, kannst Du diese Methode nicht unbedingt mehr in den kommenden Jahren anwenden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Häy Stefan,
ja ja...

am Boden hat sich eine dünne schlammartige Algenschicht gebildet. Soauch auf der Wasser-Oberfläche des Teiches!

Mit dem Sauger habe ich den Boden abgesaugt, sowie die Fadenalgen obenab genommen.

Aber eben wie Du hier schreibst, habe ich den Teich mit dem "gereinigten" Wasser wieder gedüngt!

Ich brauch wohl nächstes Jahr ein Bio-Sys von Oase! 


Das ist die liebe Natur gell!

Good News:
Nächstes jahr wird der Teich einige Stunden weniger Sonne bekommen, da ich die Säulenthujen durch einen Holzzaun ersetzen werde!  8)

Hier herrscht reges Waldsterben!  :tannenbaum:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Roland,

eine wirklich dünne Algenschicht wird nicht viel ausmachen - aber für die Zukunft wirst Du Dir etwas anderes überlegen müssen, als das Wasser wieder zurück in den Teich zu geben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Wieviel Wasser sollte man auswechseln... 1/3 des Teiches?

Ich hätte da eine Idee:

Ich könnte das Wasser zum "Blumen giessen" verwenden. Dann das fehlende Wasser im Teich wieder mit Leitungswasser ersetzen.

So würden 100l an Tag (konstant durch den Sommer) ausgetauscht.
Bringt das was?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Mojn alle
Ich habe mir auch diese Frage gestellt wie ich meinen Teich sauber bekomme. Die Lösung war ein alter Wassersauger den ich in einen Eisenbehälter eingebaut habe und jetzt kommt es. Ich habe eine gelochten (V2A) Boden in 20 cm höhe eingebaut und eine Filtermatte aus der Lüftungstechnik über den gelöcherten Boden gelegt. Unten sammelt sich das saubere Wasser das ich mit einer Saug (Gartenpumpe) rausziehe. Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Lösung da sie auch noch kostengünstig ist. (Schlauch 1", Anschlüsse 2X, V2A Lochblech, Tonne 200Lieter, HT-Rohr 40, Bogen ales zusammen 40 Euro)

für Fragen Didi_Dadamann@Hotmail.com

wäre dankbar für Tips wie man Algen los wird.


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

*GARDENA Teichschlammsauger-Set (7940)*

Hallo Didi (Cooler Nick)   


Also ich habe dieses System hier von Gardena gebraucht:

GARDENA Teichschlammsauger-Set (7940) 

Das Feinsieb ist hier nicht abgebildet, es wird über den Ausgang gestülpt und hat wirklich sehr feine Maschen!   


Das ist in etwa das gleiche was Du hast nur viel teurer!

Ich hatte dieses Ding von meinen Eltern zum brauchen!  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, vielleicht drücke ich mich ja auch nicht verständlich aus. In Wasser gelöste Stoffe lassen sich nun einmal nicht ausfiltern. Vorschlag: Messt einmal den Nitrat- und Phosphat-Gehalt Eures Teichwassers. Dann entnehmt Ihr einen Eimer Bodenschlamm mit etwas Teichwasser, quirlt das alles kräftig (!) durch und lasst es durch einen feinen Filter laufen (z.B. ein Rest Teichvlies). Und dann messt Ihr Nitrat und Phosphat nochmal. Das Ergebnis ist selbsterklärend.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Nene, Stefan!
Das verstehe ich KLAR und Deutlich!

Ich sage ja - super Dünger für die Pflanzen im Garten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,

hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Schlammsauger:

* defekter Link entfernt *

Da ich im Herbst etwas mit dem Laubnetz gegeizt habe, ist ordentlich Eichenlaub in der Teich gefallen. Das Wasser ist glasklar und das Eichenlaub am Grund sieht nun reichlich bescheiden aus. Und Eichenlaub braucht ja Ewigkeiten bis es sich zersetzt. Da die Blätter auch nach ca. 7 Monaten Wässerung noch sehr steif sind, bezweifel ich, daß übliche Teichsauger die mit wegsaugen?

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

..also mit dem Sauger oben (der den ich beschrieben hab) geht das locker!    

Ich habe sogar ein paar Steine eingesaugt, und ich meine nicht Steinchen!   

Den anderen kenn ich nicht...


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Mai 2004)

das oben, das war ich, irgend wie war ich nicht eingeloggt! (schon wieder!)


----------

